# Misfits



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

A friend turned me onto a British TV show called Misfits which is about a group of kids who while doing community service are struck by lightning and begin developing superpowers. I would highly recommend this to any Sci-Fi fans out there but be sure to put the kiddies to bed before turning it on because it has a lot of R rated content.

It's only available on Hulu in the US but the current 3 seasons can be streamed for free. Have any of you seen this show?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

The name sounds quite familiar, but the plot doesn't quite jive with my memory. I remember it as a British show about a group of "Misfit" college students. Perhaps I'm confusing shows, but I loved it! 

Of course, the version I remember is older (80s or 90s??), so maybe it's being re-done?? I'd love to check it out if I could get it here in Greenville, NC.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

My mistake; I'm thinking of "The Young Ones." I'd still like to check-out "The Misfits;" I'm watching "Heroes" on Netflix now. They seem to be a bit similar, and (IMHO) British shows are _usually_ better than US shows.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Misfits came out in 2009, it's basically what Heroes should have been! You're right there are a lot of great British shows, Extras is one of my favorites.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never seen _Extra_, either. I'll check Netflix...and cross my fingers. I'm *still* waiting for "new" episodes of_ MI-5_ (aka _Spooks_).


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

_Extras_ is available on Netflix to rent but not to stream unfortunately, I wasn't able to find it on any other streaming service either.

If you're looking for season 10 of _Spooks_ check out this website.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool; thanks. Too bad about the non-streaming on Netflix; I dropped their mail service after the price increase. When I rent movies now, I use Redbox (long wait for new movies, but $1.50 for Blu Ray) or Vudu (expensive but new movies quickly).

Thanks again!!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I just started watching Misfits on the recommendation of a friend and I have to say that I am hooked. Just finished with season 2 and looking forward to watching season 3. 
Unlike Heroes this show is getting better as it progresses not worse (I was a huge fan of the 1st season if Heroes)
I would say to anyone looking to watch the show that you give it a few episodes before passing judgement because it gets a lot better as the 1st season progresses and season two is solid all the way through.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm glad you're enjoying it! Season 3 is good, you can tell they have a slightly higher budget by more special effects being used and different sets/locations. I hope they start on the 4th soon!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

My hope is that by the time I get around to finishing season 3 that season 4 will have started


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

One new season of MI-5 and Top Gear are now on Netflix; where can I find The Misfits? Is it on a different streaming network? Thanks

BTW- +1 on Hereos NOT getting better as it progressed; I may toil through the last two seasons, but I'll wait until there's nothing better to watch.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the show is just called "Misfits" no The and I watch it streaming on Hulu, not sure if it is available on any other service.

I am a HUGE UK Top Gear fan, not so much the US version but it is growing on me. I have been buying them on bluray as they become available but watch the individual shows as soon as they are available... (usually a few hours after they air in the UK :shh: )

I made it about 1/2 way through the 3rd season of Heroes and gave up on it, one day I will go back and finish watching it but as you said, there will really have to be nothing better to watch.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't get BBC in Greenville, NC; I'm stuck waiting on Netflix. I LOVE the UK version; the US version...not so much. 

I've got Hulu+, so I'll look for Misfits; THANKS!!


----------

